# [solved] kernel ab 4.1.x crasht beim start von x

## Gladdle

Hallo Gentoo Gemeinde, ich habe derzeitig ein Problem mit meinem 4.1.xer kernel. Sobald ich x11/xorg starte crasht mein System. Mit dem alten 4.0.5er bootet er sauber. Die nvidia-driers wurden compiliert. Ich weiss derzeitig NICHT wo ich mit der Fehlersuche anfangen soll, da auf dem Monitor nur cryptische Meldungen kommen. Die xorg-log sagt folgendes:

```
[    97.066] 

X.Org X Server 1.17.4

Release Date: 2015-10-28

[    97.066] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[    97.066] Build Operating System: Linux 4.0.5-gentoo x86_64 Gentoo

[    97.066] Current Operating System: Linux gladdle-pc 4.1.15-gentoo-r1 #1 SMP Sun Jan 24 19:55:31 CET 2016 x86_64

[    97.066] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-4.1.15-gentoo-r1 root=UUID=50664941-131a-4a29-be79-2c1553acf19c ro

[    97.066] Build Date: 06 December 2015  10:29:53AM

[    97.066]  

[    97.066] Current version of pixman: 0.32.8

[    97.066]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

[    97.066] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[    97.066] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Jan 25 16:13:15 2016

[    97.098] (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

[    97.098] (==) Using config directory: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[    97.098] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[    97.165] (==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

[    97.165] (**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

[    97.165] (**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

[    97.184] (**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

[    97.184] (**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

[    97.184] (**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard-Logitech-G110"

[    97.184] (==) Automatically adding devices

[    97.184] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[    97.184] (==) Automatically adding GPU devices

[    97.263] (**) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/OTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/OTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

[    97.263] (**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib32/xorg/modules,/usr/lib64/opengl/nvidia,/usr/lib64/xorg/modules,/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

[    97.263] (WW) Hotplugging is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.

[    97.263] (WW) Disabling Mouse0

[    97.263] (WW) Disabling Keyboard-Logitech-G110

[    97.263] (II) Loader magic: 0x80ec80

[    97.263] (II) Module ABI versions:

[    97.263]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[    97.263]    X.Org Video Driver: 19.0

[    97.263]    X.Org XInput driver : 21.0

[    97.263]    X.Org Server Extension : 9.0

[    97.263] (II) xfree86: Adding drm device (/dev/dri/card0)

[    97.265] (--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 10de:1081:10b0:0401 rev 161, Mem @ 0xf6000000/16777216, 0xe8000000/134217728, 0xf0000000/33554432, I/O @ 0x0000e000/128, BIOS @ 0x????????/524288

[    97.265] (II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[    97.265] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[    97.407] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/opengl/nvidia/extensions/libglx.so

[    97.963] (II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

[    97.963]    compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

[    97.963]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[    97.969] (II) NVIDIA GLX Module  355.11  Wed Aug 26 16:02:11 PDT 2015

[    97.981] (II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

[    98.012] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so

[    98.152] (II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

[    98.152]    compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

[    98.152]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[    98.164] (II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  355.11  Wed Aug 26 15:38:55 PDT 2015

[    98.164] (II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

[    98.165] (++) using VT number 7

[    98.169] (II) Loading sub module "fb"

[    98.169] (II) LoadModule: "fb"

[    98.169] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libfb.so

[    98.192] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    98.192]    compiled for 1.17.4, module version = 1.0.0

[    98.192]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[    98.192] (II) Loading sub module "wfb"

[    98.192] (II) LoadModule: "wfb"

[    98.192] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libwfb.so

[    98.200] (II) Module wfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    98.200]    compiled for 1.17.4, module version = 1.0.0

[    98.200]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[    98.200] (II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

[    98.200] (II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

[    98.200] (II) Module "ramdac" already built-in
```

 Hat jemand eine Idee?Last edited by Gladdle on Sat Feb 13, 2016 1:16 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## firefly

Tja nur das die "cryptischen" Fehlermeldungen auf dem Monitor die relevanten informationen enthalten wiso der kernel abschmiert.

Kannst du diese abschreiben oder ein Photo davon machen?

----------

## toralf

oder noch besser - es mal *ohne* die nvidea-Treiber versuchen ? Ddie sind nämlich dauerschuldig.

----------

## misterjack

 *toralf wrote:*   

> oder noch besser - es mal *ohne* die nvidea-Treiber versuchen ? Ddie sind nämlich dauerschuldig.

 

Netter Trollversuch.

Ich sehe im Xorg.log keinerlei EE, wo solls denn crashen? Ist es auch das richtige Log?

Inwiefern crasht dein System, nur Xorg oder komplett? Also kannst du aufs Terminal wechseln?

x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers testing installiert, useflag kms gesetzt?

----------

## firefly

 *misterjack wrote:*   

>  *toralf wrote:*   oder noch besser - es mal *ohne* die nvidea-Treiber versuchen ? Ddie sind nämlich dauerschuldig. 
> 
> Netter Trollversuch.
> 
> Ich sehe im Xorg.log keinerlei EE, wo solls denn crashen? Ist es auch das richtige Log?
> ...

 

Steht doch im anfangs post, wenn auch etwas kryptisch. Der kernel scheint abzuschmieren. Und da kann der kernel part des nvidia treibers sehr wohl der grund sein.

----------

## Gladdle

Ich sehe das auch nicht als Trollversuch, die nvidia Treiber unter Linux sind leider als Fehlerbehaftet.

Ich meinte einen totalen Crash, also auch kein Umschalten der konsolen, etc.

Inzwischen habe ich das BIOS auf eine stabile Version gepatcht, die xorg treiber verwendet, etc.

Leider alles ohne Erfolg, X startet nicht mehr. Sporadisch stürzt dabei das komplette Betriebssystem (kernel) ab.

Anbei noch mal die dmesg.log.

Interessant ist der Eintrag "nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.". Ich habe gegoogelt, aber die Lösungen waren von 2006 und daher veraltet.

----------

## firefly

Du hast das kernel modul von nvidia und den von nouveau  aktiv. Könnte ein grund sein für den Absturz.

Zwei Treiber fürs selbe Gerät ist nie eine gute idee.

Aber im dmesg log file fehlen die zeilen des eigentlichen crashes. Was auch kein wunder ist. Wenn der kernel mit einer kernel panic aussteigt dann wird keinerlei log meldungen mehr in eine Datei geschrieben.

Wie schon in meiner ersten Antwort gefragt. Kannst du die "kryptischen" Zeichen, welche beim crash auf den Monitor ausgegeben werden entweder abschreiben oder abfotografieren?

----------

## Gladdle

Hier das Bild: http://phpmygentoo.rainyday-productions.de/ga-z77x-ud5h/xorg-error.jpeg

Wie deaktiviere ich das Modul von "nouveau"?

----------

## Treborius

 *Gladdle wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Interessant ist der Eintrag "nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.". Ich habe gegoogelt, aber die Lösungen waren von 2006 und daher veraltet.

 

die meldung kannst du ignorieren ... 

das heisst ganz grob und einfach, das der Treiber nicht open-source ist ... und die meldung bekommt jeder welcher den proprietären treiber benutzt

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *Gladdle wrote:*   

> Hier das Bild: http://phpmygentoo.rainyday-productions.de/ga-z77x-ud5h/xorg-error.jpeg
> 
> Wie deaktiviere ich das Modul von "nouveau"?

 CONFIG_DRM_NOUVEAU in deiner Kernel-Config kontrolliert den nouveau treiber.

Im Zweifelsfall hängst du ein

```
modprobe.blacklist=nouveau
```

an GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT in /etc/default/grub an, und baust die grub config neu. (Für den Fall, dass du den nouveau Treiber als Modul behalten willst.)

Dein bild sagt, dass die Funktion proc_get_inode() abgeschmiert ist. Das hat mit nvidia grob ersteinmal nichts zu tun. Eher mit Festplatten- und/oder Controller-Treibern. Zumindest würde ich da ersteinmal schauen, ob die Kernel config richtig eingestellt ist. (Ein diff zwischen der alten und neuen config könnte Aufschluss bringen.)

Im calltrace beginnt der Spaß jedenfalls mit system_call_fastpath(), was auf ein HD-Problem hindeutet. Zum Beispiel wenn die Festplatte im BIOS für AHCI konfiguriert wurde, im Kernel AHCI aber deaktiviert wird. (Obwohl, eigentlich dürfte die Platte dann garnicht erst gefunden werden...)

Hast du mal mit smartmontools geschaut, ob die Platte heil ist? Ist zwar etwas weit hergeholt, aber der Crash passiert beim Versuch eine Datei zu öffnen. (do_sys_open() aus fs/open.c wenn ich mich nicht irre.)

Edith fiel noch eine frage ein: Hast du mal versucht deine neue Kernel-Config umzubenennen, die alte in das neue Verzeichnis zu kopieren und mit "make oldconfig" zu aktualisieren?

----------

## toralf

probier doch mal 

```
blacklist nvidia
```

in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist einzutragen (oder eben nouveau) ?

----------

## Gladdle

Ein Update auf den kernel gentoo-sources 4.4.1 hat Abhilfe geschaffen. Ich habe das folgendermaßen gemacht: 

```
cp /usr/src/linux-4.0.5-gentoo/.config /usr/src/linux-4.4.1-gentoo/
```

 und direkt danach ein 

```
genkernel --oldconfig --menuconfig all
```

Danke für eure Hilfe!

----------

